# Leisure Batteries



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucas are advertising a pair of 113AH Ultra Deep Cycle leisure batteries for £189.00. Has anyone bought any of these, or have an knowledge of them. It seems like a good price to me or does anyone out there know better.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If the words 'semi traction' appear in the spec. then they should be worth the money. Varta Semi Traction's of the same size are in the region of €140 each.
Personally I wouldn't waste my hard earned on anything other than semi-traction, if I had the dosh I would go for traction batteries.
IMHO all those described as starter/leisure, leisure, and anything else aren't worth considering unless they are at least semi-traction spec.

Come on in Clive :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting, I assume these are for golf cart etc, but I'm sure someone on here said they weren't the way to go as the were designed for fast release of charge and leisure was much slower, or is my memory playing tricks again.

I sit to be corrected :? :?


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. I do not pretend to know what I am talking about.
The advert says 'New generation Lucas leisure batteries' ideal and safe for caravans, boats, motormovers, motorhomes and engine starts. 500 cycles @ 70% depth of discharge. Any further comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's pretty much the same description of a Numax Xv31mf price is competitive I'd say but not if delivery is on top of that?
500 cycles is often an AMBITIOUS claim :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you're a costco member? best bet for not much more about £200 for a pair of Bosch with 4 yr warranty. secure in the knowledge that Costco will honour that without a fuss.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I've just bought a pair (a week ago) and they are now fitted in my MH. I bought another pair of these 18 mths ago which I put in my camper. They performed perfectly and even though I didn't believe the claim of maintenance free (I checked the cells), they truly were.

I was impressed then although they only cost £160 then!

The price advertised includes postage.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

leseduts said:


> Thank you for the advice. I do not pretend to know what I am talking about.
> The advert says 'New generation Lucas leisure batteries' ideal and safe for caravans, boats, motormovers, motorhomes and engine starts. 500 cycles @ 70% depth of discharge. Any further comments would be appreciated.


The spec. 500 cycles @ 70% depth of discharge is rather meaningless because if the discharge goes down to say 50% on a regular basis its life will be substantially less than 500 cycles.

A proper leisure battery (semi-traction) will not be designed to be suitable for engine starting.

IMHO if it says engine starting I wouldn't buy one for the habitation side of the vehicle.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

This makes for a good read

http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm

Alan H


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its very interesting, and nothing wrong with the comments either.... have both lead acid and agm, and after a year, the climes that the agm battery is more forgiving, is not true it seems as my charger charges at about 25amps max and seems to have upset the agm's the lead acid batteries seem fine....


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> @ 70% depth of discharge is rather meaningless because if the discharge goes down to say 50% on a regular basis its life will be substantially less than 500 cycles.


Not sure about that mate. We used our camper every day for 2 yrs (not 18mths as I previously thought) and often took the batts to 50% discharge- they were absolutely fine. I've no idea what the laboratory specs are, but from a users point of view they were spot on.

A word of caution though. They are taller than many batteries.


----------

